# اسأله حيرتني فعلا فهل هناك جواب ... ؟



## أبو راشد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

اولاً لست أنا من يسأل هذه الاسئله ولكن كنت في جمهورية مصر العربية 
وكان لي صديق مسيحي كان يتكلم معي كثيراً عن المسيحيه 

فكان مما قاله لي " بأن المسيح هو الله ونزل ليطهر البشر من الخطيئه 
بعد أن أكل آدم التفاحه فمست الخطيئه جميع البشر "

فذكرت ما قاله لأحد أصحابي فقال لي " ألا يستطيع الرب أن يغفر الذنوب ؟؟
ألا يستطيع الغفران دون النزول بهيئة البشر حتى يعذب ويقتل .. ؟؟

فحيرني سؤاله فشاء الله أن أذهب إلى لندن بداعي العمل فقط فسألت أحد المسيحيين
هناك هذا السؤال فقال " بأن المسيح هو ابن الله وليش الله " فزادت حيرتي 
وعندما عدت ذكرت له بأن المسيح هو ابن الله وليس الله الذي نزل 

فقال لي " إن كان المسيح هو ابن الله إذاً لماذا لم يكن لله أبناء غيره ؟؟ ولماذا 
المسيح فقط .. ؟ 

وهنا أعرض اسألتي عليكم راجياً منكم الجواب 

أولاً : إن كان المسيح هو الله .. فلماذا لم يغفر الذنوب وهو الله خالق البشريه 
ولماذا ينزل فيعذب ويقتل .. ؟؟

ثانياً : إن كان المسيح هو ابن الله .. فلماذا لم يكن لله أبناء غيره ... ؟ لماذا 
المسيح فقط .. ؟؟


----------



## Kiril (22 سبتمبر 2009)

> إن كان المسيح هو الله .. فلماذا لم يغفر الذنوب وهو الله خالق البشريه
> ولماذا ينزل فيعذب ويقتل .. ؟؟


لان الله كما هو رحيم فهو عادل............و اجرة الخطية موت
فكان لابد من الفداء عن طريق الصليب


----------



## bebosho (22 سبتمبر 2009)

> أولاً : إن كان المسيح هو الله .. فلماذا لم يغفر الذنوب وهو الله خالق البشريه
> ولماذا ينزل فيعذب ويقتل .. ؟؟



*لو تخيلنا شخص والده بيشتغل قاضى و الشخص ده اتقبض عليه ووالده هو اللى يحكم عليه
القاضى ده راجل العدل عنده اهم شئ 
هل يسيب ابنه لمجرد انه ابنه و غالى عليه؟؟
ده مجرد مثال بسيط جداا
الله كلى العدل و الرحمه مينفعش يحط قانون ان الخطية اجرتها موت و يرجع يسامح الانسان كده بمنتهى السهوله
فكان لازم العقاب يتنفذ 
لكن اللى حصل ان ربنا كان محضر خطة لفداء الانسان*



> إن كان المسيح هو ابن الله .. فلماذا لم يكن لله أبناء غيره ... ؟ لماذا
> المسيح فقط .. ؟؟



*المسيح مش ابن الله بالمعنى البشرى عشان يباه ليه مليون ابن
لكن المسيح هو كلمة الله الظاهرة فى الجسد 
لفظ ابن الله معناه المنتمى لله 
زى ابن مصر مش معناه ان مصر خلفت يعنى ...
و المسيح بيتقال عليه ابن الانسان لانه منتمى للانسان بالجسد*


----------



## تعالواالي كلمة (23 سبتمبر 2009)

ـ{ انجيل مرقص إ 1} {ع 11  وكان صوت من السماوات: «أنت ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت!». }ـ


----------



## تعالواالي كلمة (23 سبتمبر 2009)

ـ{ انجيل مرقص إ 1} {ع 11 وكان صوت من السماوات: «أنت ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت!». }ـ     وبتقول انه ليس ابن الله بالمعني البشري هل انت تعطي لنفسك مسكلٌنا في عقلك  الم تقرا هذا النص الذي لامراء فيهـ{ العبرانيين إ 1} {ع 5  لأنه لمن من الملائكة قال قط: «أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتك»؟ وأيضا: «أنا أكون له أبا وهو يكون لي ابنا»؟ }ـ مامعني انه ولده


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 سبتمبر 2009)

تعالواالي كلمة قال:


> ـ{ انجيل مرقص إ 1} {ع 11 وكان صوت من السماوات: «أنت ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت!». }ـ


 

كان صوت من الذي اتى من السموات ويقول للمسيح انت ابني الحبيب ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (23 سبتمبر 2009)

تعالواالي كلمة قال:


> ـ{ انجيل مرقص إ 1} {ع 11  وكان صوت من السماوات: «أنت ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت!». }ـ



هل تعطينا دليل يثبت البنوه من هنا المتكلم من السماء 

الاب والابن والروح القدس واحد واحد واحد

لماذا يصدق الانسان ان الله الكامل العادل الخالق يعوقه شئ

الذي خلق الجسد يصعب ان يخلق جسد لنفسه للمحبه للبشر

الذي خلق الانسان عاقل يكون هو ليس عاقل 

الي خلق الانسان ناطق يكون لا يتكلم ولا يتحدث

ارجوك اخي العزيز ادرك الايات التي تتضعها قبل التحدث عنها 

سلام السيد المسيح له كل مجد


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (23 سبتمبر 2009)

> تعالواالي كلمة قال:
> 
> 
> > ـ{ انجيل مرقص إ 1} {ع 11 وكان صوت من السماوات: «أنت ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت!». }ـ     وبتقول انه ليس ابن الله بالمعني البشري هل انت تعطي لنفسك مسكلٌنا في عقلك  الم تقرا هذا النص الذي لامراء فيهـ{ العبرانيين إ 1} {ع 5  لأنه لمن من الملائكة قال قط: «أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتك»؟ وأيضا: «أنا أكون له أبا وهو يكون لي ابنا»؟ }ـ مامعني انه ولده



ما هذا يا اخى اتريد ان تفرض علينا عدم فهمك لعقيدتنا ؟ 
شىء غريب ؟
ان كانت هذه الايه الكريمه (انت ابنى انا اليوم ولدتك) خرجت من فم اى انسان كنت ااكد معك فكرة البنوة الجسديه ولكنها خرجت من فم الله الاب والله روح لا يحده تعابير البشر وهو منزه ومتعالى عن افكارك الجنسيه فهل ولادة الفكر من العقل ولاده جسديه جنسيه ؟ 
رجاء التفكير بنقاء اكثر من ذلك
+++


----------



## أَمَة (24 سبتمبر 2009)

أبو راشد المحترم 


*(1) *سؤال عن لماذا لم يغفر الله "*الذنوب*" دون أن يتجسد قد تم طرحه كثيرا في المنتدى ولو انك فتشت في هذا القسم لوجدت أكثر من رد. والرابط أدناه هو أحدث طرح للموضوع أرجو أن تستفيد من ردوده؟

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101624

احب أن الفت نظرك الى أن الغفران الذي تحقق بتجسد الله الكلمة *ليس* لغفران "ا*لذنوب*" التي يقترفها البشر يوميا بل لغفران *الخطيئة الأولى* التي اقترفها كل من آدم وحواء و*كانت سبب إنفصالهما عن الله*، و*سبب* *فساد طبيعتهما البرئية*. ولولا هذا الفساد الذي حصل بسببها لما اصبحت الطبيعة البشرية خاطئة ولما كانت هذه *الذنوب*. 

*نحن* كَنَسْل آدم وحواء *ورثنا هذه الطبيعة الخاطئة* وكذلك *الموت الذي نتج عنها*. ولكن *الله* الذي *خلق الإنسان محبة به لكي يشاركه ملكوته* - *أي العيش معه*، لم يشأ أن يبقي الإنسان بعيدا عنه بل *دبر له الخلاص* للعودة اليه وكان ذلك *بتجسد إبنه*.يقول الكتاب المقدس:


يوحنا 3:6 لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 


وهذا الخلاص وهذه الحياة الأبدية هما الخبر السار أو البشارة/البشرى التي يدعو اليها كتابنا المقدس - الإنجيل... فإن كلمة "إنجيل" نفسها يونانية الأصل εὐαγγέλιον (اوأنجيليون) تعني البشارة أو الخبر السار.

صار إبن الله واحدا منا ومات مثل كل البشر *ولكن الموت لم يقوى عليه* لأنه كان منزها عن كل خطيئة فغلب الموت وقام بقوته الذاتية في اليوم الثالث وصعد الى السماء بعد أربعين يوما بجسده البشري بعد أن علم تلاميذه عن أسرار الملكوت. 


وهكذا اصبح الخلاص في متناول كل البشر لو هم ارادوا. فكل من يؤمن بالسيد المسيح انه الله الذي ظهر في الجسد من أجل خلاص البشر، ويقبل المعمودية ينتصر هو أيضا على الموت، لأن* في المعمودية يولد الإنسان ولادة *جديدة *روحية*. أنظر الى الحوار الذي يبين معنى المعمودية وضروريتها هذا الحوار الذي دار بين السيد المسيح وأحد علماء الشريعة الذي آمن بكلامه ولكن خوفا من الناس وبسبب مكانته جاء اليه ليلا ليسأله عن الخلاص: 

1 كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ اسْمُهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ رَئِيسٌ لِلْيَهُودِ. 
2 هَذَا *جَاءَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ لَيْلاً* وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ قَدْ أَتَيْتَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مُعَلِّماً لأَنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ هَذِهِ الآيَاتِ الَّتِي أَنْتَ تَعْمَلُ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ اللَّهُ مَعَهُ». 
3 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: *إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنْ فَوْقُ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَى مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ*».4 قَالَ لَهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ: «كَيْفَ يُمْكِنُ الإِنْسَانَ أَنْ يُولَدَ وَهُوَ شَيْخٌ؟ أَلَعَلَّهُ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ بَطْنَ أُمِّهِ ثَانِيَةً وَيُولَدَ؟» 
5 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: *إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَالرُّوحِ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ. *
6 *اَلْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ جَسَدٌ هُوَ وَالْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ رُوحٌ*. 


ولهذا الحوار بقية لو حبيت ان تطلع عليه اليك الرابط:

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/John/3

تعليق صغير على الخوف: *عظيمٌ هو خطر الخوف من الناس على خلاصهم*. في يومنا هذا نرى الكثيرين من الناس ممن هم في مركز نيقوديموس بين أهلهم وشعبهم غير المؤمن بالسيد المسيح يأتون اليه ويؤمنون به ويخلصون، ولكن للأسف هناك أيضا الكثيرين من الذين *يساومون على خلاصهم بسبب خوفهم *من المجتمع والبيئة التي نشأوا فيها. 


*(2) *أما لماذا لم يكن لله ابناء غير المسيح سأرد عليه بإختصار بالرغم من أن السؤال أصبح مبتذلا ولاكته كل المواقع الإسلامية وردده كل المسلمون وكأنهم قد أمسكوا بطرف الخيط.


الله، في كتابه المقدس بعهديه القديم (التوراة قبل المسيح) والجديد (ألإنجيل)، عرف البشر على ذاته بأن ثالوث واحد. وهذا الثالوث هو *الآب *(الذات الإلهية) و*الإبن *(عقل الله أو كلمته) و*الروح* *القدس *(روح الله). 

فكما أن الإنسان الذي هو جسد وعقل وروح وهو إنسان واحد ولا يتجزأ، كذلك الله الآب والإبن والروح القدس اله واحد ولا يتجزأ.

من هذا المنطلق عليك أن تفهم معنى الإبن ويصبح السؤال غير وارد وغير جائز.

أتمنى منك أن تقترب من الله بكل حواسك وبكل صدق كما فعل نيقوديموس وتسأله بدون خوف أن يظهر لك الحق وصدقني انه سيسمعك ويتعامل معك لأنه يحبك، ومتى عرفت الحق ستتحرر من قيود الخطيئة.

سلام ونعمة


----------



## الحق يحرركم (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*الله لا يأكل و لا يشرب و لا يقضى حاجته فهذا من وجهة نظر الكتاب المقدس و المسيحيية لكن أذا كنت تسأل عن المسيح و طبيعته فأحب أن أنبهك أن المسيح أنسان و أله فى نفس الوقت ، فالمسيح بناسوته الكامل يجب أن يأكل و أن يشرب و أن يقضى حاجته عدا ذلك لصار ناسوت خيالى و ليس أنساناً لكن لاهوته المتحد به منزه عن الأكل و الشرب و النوم. فناسوت المسيح ضرورى لعملية الفداء لأن الخطية التى دمرت العلاقة القوية بين الله و الأنسان تحتاج الى شخص فى رتبة الله و فى رتبة الأنسان ليوفى أجرة الخطية فى الأنسان و يغفر خطايا العالم أجمع بلاهوته.*

*سؤالك عن الثالوث،، أتعلم أنك ثالوث ، أنت عقلك له كيان غير كيان جسدك غير كيان روحك ، لكن أنت أنسان فى عقل و جسد و روح كلهم يعملون فى سيمفونية واحدة كما أن الروح يشتهى شىء و الجسد يشتهى شىء أخر فهذا يفرق بين الروح ككيان و الجسد ككيان.*

*سؤالك عن أبن الله و لماذا لا يكونوا أبناء لله؟ المسيح بلاهوته كلمة لله بمعنى أن كلمة الله التى تتخذ كيان متحد بذات الله هو المسيح ، فحاشاً أن يكون لله كلمات لأن الله لديه كلمة واحدة و هو عقله.*

دينك هو غير منطقى سواء بقرأنك أو الأحاديث،،
كيف يكون المسيح كلمة الله و روحاً منه ولا يكون الله؟ فهل لو المسيح مخلوق و هو كلمة الله كان الله قبل خلقه للمسيح بلا كلمة أو روح؟
كيف ينفخ المسيح فى التراب فيخلق الطير بينما يقول قرأنك أن لو أجتمعوا قوم لن يقدروا أن يخلقوا جناح بعوضة؟
كيف قرأنك الذى تعتقد أنت و غيرك أنه كلام الله و الله لم يفهم العقيدة المسيحيية فمن أول المسيح لحد يومنا هذا لم يقل أحد مسيحى أن الله ثالث ثلاثة؟


----------



## Kiril (30 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي المسلم
اتتفق معي ان الله موجود؟
اتتفق معي ان الله حي؟
اتتفق معي ان الله عاقل بل و كلي المعرفة و نطق بكلمته الي انبياءه و رسله؟

و اذا كنت تتفق معي علي ما سبق فهذا هو ايماننا المسيحي


----------



## tasoni queena (30 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لاافرض علي احد شي ولكن لماذا لم يكن جسد الم ياكل ويشرب ويبول فكيف لايكون بشرا ده راجع لعدم فهمك للعقيدة المسيحية (اللاهوت والناسوت )اللى انت متعرفش عنهم حاجةلازم تعرفهم الاول

اللاهوت هو طبيعة الله الالهية
الناسوت  طبيعة الله البشرية
*الله طبيعتين ولكن  مشيئة واحدة*


ام انه اله يظهر باكثر من درور هل يقوم في هذا الفلم باكثر من دور الا تعلم ان اجتماع الحركة والسكون في وقت واحد مستحيل كيف يكون ثلاثة وفي نفس الوقت واحد ارجع الي عقلك وكفانا هرطقة ارجع الي نفسك فان الله واحد في ذاته سبحانه وتعالي عما تقولون علوا كبيرا 

هما 3 اقانيم اله واحد


الا تعلم ان اجتماع الحركة والسكون في وقت واحد مستحيل كيف يكون ثلاثة وفي نفس الوقت 
*
امرك غريب ما هذة المقارنة
الا تعلم ان الله  قادر على كل شى

كيف تقارن الحركة والسكون (اللذان من خلق الله )

بالله الكلى القدرة*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (30 سبتمبر 2009)

تعالواالي كلمة قال:


> انا لاافرض علي احد شي ولكن لماذا لم يكن جسد الم ياكل ويشرب ويبول فكيف لايكون بشرا ام انه اله يظهر باكثر من درور هل يقوم في هذا الفلم باكثر من دور  الا تعلم ان اجتماع الحركة والسكون في وقت واحد مستحيل كيف يكون ثلاثة وفي نفس الوقت واحد ارجع الي عقلك وكفانا هرطقة ارجع الي نفسك فان الله واحد في ذاته سبحانه وتعالي عما تقولون علوا كبيرا



يا استاذ العقلاء والفاهمين :
هل من الممكن ان يكون الذي جعل الانسان ناطق هو اخرس

هل من الممكن من خلق جسد الانسان وابدعه لايستطيع الا صناعه البشر فقط مجرد صانع

لا يمكن أن الله الواحد الذي أوجد الموجودات كلها يكون هو نفسه بلا وجود ذاتي

كما أنه لا يمكن أن الله الذي خلق الحياة في كل كائن حي أن يكون هو نفسه غير حي بالروح.

الثالوث الأقدس في المسيحية

إن عقيدة الثالوث لا تعنى مطلقاً أننا نؤمن بوجود ثلاثة آلهة كما يتوهم البعض، ولكن مفهوم هذه العقيدة هو أن الله الواحد: موجود بذاته، وله كلمة، وله روح

فالله موجود بذاتـه: أي أن الله كائن له ذات حقيقية وليس هو مجرد فكرة بلا وجود. وهذا الوجود هو أصل كل الوجود. ومن هنا أعلن الله عن وجوده هذا بلفظة (الآب) [ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود].  


*والله ناطق بكلمته: أي أن الله الموجود بذاته هو كائن عاقل ناطق بالكلمة وليس هو إله صامت، ولقد أعلن الله عن عقله الناطق هذا بلفظة (الابن) [كما نعبر عن الكلمة الخارجة من فم الإنسان: بقولنا "بنت شفة" ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود].  


* والله أيضا حي بروحه: إذ أن الله الذي يعطي حياة لكل بشر لا نتصور أنه هو نفسه بدون روح! ولقد أعلن الله عن روحه هذا بلفظة  (الروح القدس)

والان ان كنت لا تفهم ما تقول او لا يستوعب عقلك الا كلام كتاب الشعر المحمدي الذي مجرد شيطانيه ملموسه ايضا فهذا مقدار عقلك علي استيعاب صلعم
وسوف اقول لك لا يعرف الله الواحد=يسوع المسيح له كل مجد غير المسيحين

سلام السيد المسيح=الله


----------



## أَمَة (1 أكتوبر 2009)

تعالواالي كلمة قال:


> انا لاافرض علي احد شي ولكن لماذا لم يكن جسد الم ياكل ويشرب ويبول فكيف لايكون بشرا ام انه اله يظهر باكثر من درور هل يقوم في هذا الفلم باكثر من دور *الا تعلم ان اجتماع* *الحركة والسكون* *في وقت واحد مستحيل* كيف يكون ثلاثة وفي نفس الوقت واحد ارجع الي عقلك وكفانا هرطقة ارجع الي نفسك فان الله واحد في ذاته سبحانه وتعالي عما تقولون علوا كبيرا


 



من هو *الحركة *ومن هو* السكون**.* دعني اظهر لك ضلال تفكيرك. الإنسان متحرك ولا يختلف إثنان على ذلك. *إذن *أنت تنسب السكون الى الله.

أتقي الله لما قلت. وقبل أن تسمي نفسك *تعالوا الى كلمة الله *ليتك تأتي بنفسك الى كلمة الله لكي تخرج من الظلام الذي تعيش فيه وترى النور الحقيقي وتعلم أن الله موجود في كل مكان ولو أنك لا تراه. الأعمى أيضا لا يرى الشمس ولكنه أفضل حالا من الذين يظنون انهم مفتحون فهو على الأقل يشعر بحرارتها.

ارجع الى عقلك وقل لي كيف تكون انت وعقلك وروحك واحد في نفس الوقت؟

ولتصليح مفرداتك اقول لك أن استعمال كلمة "هرطقة" ليس له مكان في كلامك. فتش عن معناها وستعرف ماذا اقول.

الرب يهديك وتأتي الى كلمته.


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 أكتوبر 2009)

تعالواالي كلمة قال:


> الا تعلم ان اجتماع الحركة والسكون في وقت واحد مستحيل كيف يكون ثلاثة وفي نفس الوقت واحد


 
في الفهم الاسلامي يقولون عن الله انه ( الظاهر والباطن ) كيف يجتمع النقيضان يا سيدي الفاضل.

اما عن كيف يكون الثلاثة وفي نفس الوقت واحد ، فهذا في المنطق العادي للناس ممكن .

ما رأيك في عائلة ( اب وام وابن ) هؤلاء الثلاثة ، عائلة واحدة ام اكثر ؟؟
الثلاثة اصبحت واحد بدون استحالة . 

واضح انك تضع قانونك الخاص وتريد ان تلزمنا به .


----------



## maged18 (15 أكتوبر 2009)

اولا في حاجة لازم يعرفها المسيحين ان المسلمين واخدين فكرة السيد المسيح من الناحية الجسدية بس من انه بياكل وبيشرب وبيجوع وانه كمان صام  طيب واي شخص مفكرش من ناحية المعجزات ده اقام اليعازر بعد موته باربع ايام بعد ما انتن مين في الكون كله يقدر يعمل كده غير الله نفسه وكمان شفى المولد اعمى خلق عين للعمى هل الخلق بيد الانسان ام الله متقولوش ان ربنا قالوا كن فيكن وحتى لو في معجزات بتحصل بالشكل ده في زمنا ده بيكون بواسطة شفاعة القديسين اللي تخلصوا من الخطية وانتقلوا من العالم الارضي وراحوا السماء لكن ايام السيد المسيح كانت كل الناس الابرار اللي ماتوا كانوا منتظرين الفداء ليدخلوا الفردوس 
وكمان في ناس بتقول انا مش مقتنع ازاي ربنا يخلف او ازاي ربنا يبقى بشر ويكون في بطن امراة 
ببساطة كده لو انت صنعت حاجة وانت الوحيد اللي تعرف طريقة تصنيعها وبعتها وبعد كده باظت الشخص اللي اشترها منك راح على كل مراكز الصيانة والاصلاح معرفوش يصلحوها غير واحد بس هو الوحيد اللي رجعها زي الاول كانها اتصنعت من اول وجديد هو نفس الشخص اللي صنعها بالظبط كده
ربنا خلقك تمام وهو الوحيد عارف طريقة الخلق مش اي حد يقدر ابدا في تاريخ الحياة يقدر يخلق ربنا بس وحده هو اللي بيخلق لكن يا خسارة ان طبيعتك فاسدت من الخطية ( باظت) ومفيش حد يقدر يصلحك الا ربنا هو الوحيد اللي يقدر يرجعك تاني زي ما تخلقت فيك محبة وطيبة وحنية عندك مخافة الله بتبعد عن الخطية ولو وقعت فيه الدواء عشان تخف من الوقوع من الخطية 
فربنا عشان يصلحك لازم من حل اولا اي انسان بيتولد من رجل وامراة بيرث خطية ادام وحواء لان احنا من نسلهم 
طيب وايه الحل مينفعش شخص يكون وارث للخطية  لان من الطبيعي الشيطان هيغلبه من اول جولة يبقى كده الانسان متصلحش يبقى لازم فيه حل مين اللي يقدر على الشيطان اكيد ربنا بس ربنا مش بشر  يبقى لازم 
 يكون فيه جسد عشان يعمل عملية اصلاح الانسان يبقى ربنا يتجسد في شخص السيد المسيح يكون فيه صفات الانسان وصفات الاله لان الطبيعتين لهم ادوار اساسية في عملية الفداء 
لازم تعرفوا اللي بيقولوا { انجيل مرقص إ 1} {ع 11 وكان صوت من السماوات: «أنت ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت!». }ـ 
لما اقول مثلا ده هشام روحه مرحة جدا هل انا قولت على شخصية تانية ولا بقول على هشام 
مثلا لما اقول شخص بيكلمني وبيقولي ده كلام هشام هل الكلام الموجه اليا ده كلام شخص تاني ولا كلام هشام 
طيب يعني كلام هشام وروح هشام هما بينين انهم اتنين بالاضافة لهشام ذات نفسه هيكونوا تلاتة هل التلاتة لاشخاص ولا لشخص واحد 
لشخص واحد الابن هنا تشير لكلمة الله الناطقة اوعقل الله الناطق لكن مش بالمعني الحرفي الصرف لو انا اخدتها بالمعنى الحرفي الصرفي في مثال هشام هقول الكلام ده شخص وهشام شخص وروح هشام ده شخص بلاش التفكير الجسدي كل اللي يهمكم الشرب والاكل وكلها حاجات مادية 
انتم اللي لازم تفكروا شوية ربنا واحد اتجسد عشان يفدينا بدمه [/size]


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أكتوبر 2009)

l_xxx_l قال:


> *# ............................. #*
> 
> *نصوص مخالفة لقوانين القسم *


 

ومن قال ان المسيحيون يؤمنون ان الله اتخذ صاحبة وانجب منها ولدا ؟؟؟


----------



## george2111 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنا موجود 
اخى الحبيب ابو راشد سؤالك حلو جداً 
بس لبد التعمق لمعرفة الرب
لما الشيطان اخطاء سقط الى الجحيم
ولما ادم وحواء اخطوا سقطوا الى الارض 
بس الانسان الشيطان غواه دحك علية علشان كدة ربنا كان عايز يغفر خطية ادم وحواء 
وعلشان اجرة الخطية موت كان لزم يبقى فية فداء 
المسيح ابن الله بل هو الله 
علشان يكون خلاص لزم دم يغفر خطية العالم ولان البشر كلة مولود بخطية ادم وحواء (معرفة الخير والشر )مكنش ينفع واحد من البشر يغفر خطية ادم وحواء
فالله تجسد يعنى نزل فى بطن السيد العذراء وتولد ولان كل طفل لية اب معدا المسيح لان امة كانت عذراء علشان كدة بنقل ابن الله وكان لبد من صلب المسيح ليتم مغفرة الخطية ومن اجل شىء اخر اهم علشان يعرف البشر قدر محبتة ليهم انة قبل الاهانة والضرب و الصلب من اجلنا نحن البشر الخطاة 
دة ربنا بيحبك بيحبنى بيحب كل الناس 
الكتاب يقول السماء تفرح بخاطىء واحد يعود​*


----------



## achiles (1 ديسمبر 2009)

كيف تكونون على حق ولديكم آلاف النسخ من الإنجيل يضرب بعضها بعضا ويكفر بعضها بعضا ؟


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (2 ديسمبر 2009)

achiles قال:


> كيف تكونون على حق ولديكم آلاف النسخ من الإنجيل يضرب بعضها بعضا ويكفر بعضها بعضا ؟



الاستاذ الفاضل:achiles

في قسم الاسئله والاجوبه يسمح بسؤال واحد في الموضوع ويرد عليه كاملا ويأخذ حقه من الشرح
والتفسير ليكون السأل علي اكمل وجهه بالمعرفه والافاده
في موضوع منفصل.

ثانيا:نرجو من يكون القليل من الاحترام والادب في صيغه السؤال لان نحن هنا ليس في معركه
بل لاظهار الحق الذي يحرر من قوات الظلام لتكون علي اكمل وجهه من المعرفه والرؤيه الواضحه
لذلك انزع ظلمات قلبك وعقلك للتدرك ذلك الحق.

سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل بشري


----------



## أَمَة (2 ديسمبر 2009)

achiles قال:


> كيف تكونون على حق ولديكم آلاف النسخ من الإنجيل يضرب بعضها بعضا ويكفر بعضها بعضا ؟


 

يا شاطر كلامك هذا يسمى شهادة زور.
هل تعرف لماذا؟
لأنك تقول كلاما قاله غيرك من غير أن تتأكد منه.

لماذا لا تكون أكبر من ذلك وتتأكد من الكلام قبل غيره لكي لا تحاسب عليه في يوم من الأيام عندما تقابل ربك وتظهر أمامه بكامل افكارك واقوالك وافعالك.

يوجد في المنتدى الكثير من الردود على هذا الكلام المبتذل والتدليس الذي فيه. لقد اخترت لك واحدا منها لعلك تقرأه وتتعظ
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=949261

سلام الرب يملي قلبك وفكرك عشان تعرف الحقيقة


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 ديسمبر 2009)

> بعد أن أكل آدم التفاحه فمست الخطيئه جميع البشر "


 
ماذا تقصد بالخطيئة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الطبيعة الفاسدة هى التى مست جميع البشر




> وهنا أعرض اسألتي عليكم راجياً منكم الجواب
> 
> أولاً : إن كان المسيح هو الله .. فلماذا لم يغفر الذنوب وهو الله خالق البشريه
> ولماذا ينزل فيعذب ويقتل .. ؟؟


 

اولا :ما هذا الهراء يا عزيزى...................
1- ( لماذا لم يغفر الذنوب ) ... من قال هذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
2- ( لماذا ينزل فيعذب ويقتل )  ....من هذا الذى نزل فعزب وقتل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ثانيا : الله ( عادل + رحيم )
عادل : اذن يجب ان يتم تنفيذ الحكم الذى اصدره الله على ادم عندما يخطئ ( موتا تموت هو موت روحى وجسدى)
رحيم : اذن يجب ان يعطى البشر فرصة ثانية للملكوت والمصالحة معه عن طريق الفداء

فحضرتك تتهم الله بانه غير عادل......( حاشا )






> ثانياً : إن كان المسيح هو ابن الله .. فلماذا لم يكن لله أبناء غيره ... ؟ لماذا المسيح فقط .. ؟؟


 
حضرتك لا تعرف معنى المسيح ابن الله .....!!!!!
ابن الله هو اقنوم الابن وهو كلمة الله  ( فالكلمة مولودة من الفكر او العقل ...كذلك الابن من الآب)

الانسان الصح.. لا يغير كلامه ( كلمته واحدة ).... مش كده؟؟؟؟
الله له كلمة واحدة غير متغيرة ( اقنوم الابن وهو الذى نزل وتفاعل مع البشر بصورة مباشرة )

فالله ( الاب) ارسل كلمته ( الابن ) لنا نحن البشر..
هل ينفع يكون للاله الواحد كذا كلمة مختلفة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مستنى ردك


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 ديسمبر 2009)

تعالواالي كلمة قال:


> ـ{ انجيل مرقص إ 1} {ع 11 وكان صوت من السماوات: «أنت ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت!». }ـ وبتقول انه ليس ابن الله بالمعني البشري هل انت تعطي لنفسك مسكلٌنا في عقلك الم تقرا هذا النص الذي لامراء فيهـ{ العبرانيين إ 1} {ع 5 لأنه لمن من الملائكة قال قط: «أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتك»؟ وأيضا: «أنا أكون له أبا وهو يكون لي ابنا»؟ }ـ مامعني انه ولده


 
نحن نقول ان المسيح هو ابن الله ....تمام؟؟؟؟؟
زى الكلمة وليدة الفكر او العقل ....كذلك المسيح ( كلمة الله وهو المسيح ) مولود من الاب 

طبعا حضرتك اول ما تقرا ابن ...( على طول يجئ فى فكرك الولادة الجسدية ... انا لا الومك فحتى القران وقع فى الغلطة ديه )

بالتالى فجميع الايات العظيمة اللى حضرتك قولتها واضيف اية

*John 1:1 ​*​فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ. ​
*​* 
1- اذن المسيح هو الكلمة (كلمة الله) 

*Matt 3:17 ​*​​​وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً:« هذَا هُوَ ابْني الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ». 

2- اذن فالمسيح هو الابن ( ابن الله)

من 1 و2
اذن المسيح هو ابن الله .هو كلمة الله
​
*​*فهمت بقى معنى ولده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ (  التكرار يعلم الشطار  )
زى الكلمة وليدة الفكر او العقل ....كذلك المسيح ( كلمة الله ) مولود من الاب ( الله الموجود بذاته)


----------



## أبو راشد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

حبي وتقديري واحترامي وثناء تحياتي 
لجميع من أجاب على سؤالي ...

استاذي الفاضل ابن الملك 


أولاً / اعتذر أشد الإعتذار عن الإنقطاع الذي كان 
فرضاً علي لأني كنت طوال هذه الفتره خارج البلاد ...

ثانياً / 

قد عرفت وفهت منك استاذي الفاضل ومن الاساتذه الافاضل
الذين أفادوا بأن معنى (( ابن )) كلمه ألقاها الله سبحانه وتعالى

وان البعض قد قال بأن الروح هو روح الله فكيف بالله الذي يعطي الارواح
ليس لديه روح ... 

إذاً فكما يقال تعددت الأسباب والموت واحد 

بمعنى الرب والابن والروح القدس إله واحد 


تعدد المسميات ولكن الرجوع هي لذات واحده لا ثاني لها 

إذاً لماذا نجعل كل مسمى مستقلاً بذاته ...
لماذا لا نرجع إلى مسمى واحد هو (( الله )) 

أوليس الرب والابن والروح القدس إله واحد ؟؟

لماذا نصتصعب الامر ليطول الشرح لماذا 
لا يكون (( الله إله واحد )) ؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 ديسمبر 2009)

> الذين أفادوا بأن معنى (( ابن )) كلمه ألقاها الله سبحانه وتعالى


ليست مجرد كلمة .. 
كلمة هى ترجمة رديئة للاصل اليونانى ( اللوغوس )
لذا المسيح هو ( كلمة الله الظاهر فى الجسد ) ... لاتعنى مجرد كلمة ( ذبذبات مادية )




> وان البعض قد قال بأن الروح هو روح الله فكيف بالله الذي يعطي الارواح
> ليس لديه روح ...


مش فاهمك ..؟
انظر لخطأك :  الروح ( القدس ) هو روح الله .
ثانيا : من قال ان الله ليس لديه روح ؟؟
رجاء ..راعى الدقة فى اختيار الالفاظ



> بمعنى الرب والابن والروح القدس إله واحد
> 
> 
> تعدد المسميات ولكن الرجوع هي لذات واحده لا ثاني لها


 
هذة ليست مسميات ..
قلنا ان الاب .. غير الابن .. غير الروح

مثال للتوضيح :
هل اقدر اقول جسدك زى عقلك زى روحك .. ولا الكل مختلفين لكنهم فى النهاية كيان واحد ( ابو راشد )

هكذا الاب والابن والروح القدس هى اقانيم لذات الهية واحدة






> إذاً لماذا نجعل كل مسمى مستقلاً بذاته ...
> لماذا لا نرجع إلى مسمى واحد هو (( الله ))


 
 تجد فى الكتاب المقدس كله كلمة الله .. ( الله هو لفظ جامع للاقانيم الثلاثة .. ارجع للاصل العبرى لكلمة الله .. الوهيم )

وهذا اعترافا منا باعلان الله لنا عن كيانه .. فالله اعلن لنا عن الثالوث القدوس ..وكما قلت فالله هو اسم جامع للاب والابن والروح القدس





> أوليس الرب والابن والروح القدس إله واحد ؟؟


نعم




> لماذا لا يكون (( الله إله واحد )) ؟؟



الكتاب المقدس يرد عليك

*Deut 6:4 ​*​​​«اِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. ​
*​**Col 3:15 ​*​وَلْيَمْلِكْ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ سَلاَمُ اللهِ الَّذِي إِلَيْهِ دُعِيتُمْ فِي جَسَدٍ وَاحِدٍ، وَكُونُوا شَاكِرِينَ. ​
*​**​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 ديسمبر 2009)

> حبي وتقديري واحترامي وثناء تحياتي
> لجميع من أجاب على سؤالي ...
> استاذي الفاضل ابن الملك
> أولاً / اعتذر أشد الإعتذار عن الإنقطاع الذي كان
> فرضاً علي لأني كنت طوال هذه الفتره خارج البلاد ...


 
اهلا بحضرتك مرة اخرى ...
نحمد الله على عودتك بسلام .

حضرتك مرحب بك وبأسئلتك .. طالما تريد ان تعرف ..
*John 8:32 ​*​​وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ، وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ». ​
*​*


----------



## أَمَة (22 ديسمبر 2009)

أبو راشد قال:


> إذاً فكما يقال تعددت الأسباب والموت واحد
> 
> بمعنى الرب والابن والروح القدس إله واحد
> 
> ...


 
السيد ابو راشد

مثل تعددت الأسباب والموت واحد لا ينطبق على الله الواحد بثلاث اقانيم.
البيت الذي يسبق تعددت الأسباب... يقول:
إن لم يمت بالسيف مات بغيره... تعددت الأسباب والموت واحد
هنا نتكلم عن أسباب مختلفة في جوهرها وطبيعتها وأحداثها ولكنها كلها ادت الى موت واحد.

أما الآب والإبن والروح القدس فهم ليسم أسباب بل كيان واحد في الجوهر، غير منفصلين ولكن متميزيون. كما أن العقل والجسد والروح هم جوهر الإنسان الواحد غير منفصلين عن بعض ولكنهم متميزون. واقول تحفظا، أن هذا التشبيه أيضا لا ينطبق تماما على الثالوث الأقدس ولكنه الأقرب. كذلك الشمس هي مصدر النور والحرارة ولا يمكننا فصل حرارتها أو نورها عنها، وكل واحد من الثلاثة متميز عن الآخر.



أبو راشد قال:


> إذاً لماذا نجعل كل مسمى مستقلاً بذاته ...
> لماذا لا نرجع إلى مسمى واحد هو (( الله ))
> 
> أوليس الرب والابن والروح القدس إله واحد ؟؟
> ...


 

لم يكن خيار بشري أن نسمي الله الواحد آب وإبن وروح قدس . بل هو ما اوحي به للبشر مباشرة من الله في إسفار الكتاب المقدس بعهده القديم وهو ملئ بأقوال يتكلم بها الرب عن نفسه بصيغة الجمع الواضح معناه وليس للتفخيم. وقد تم وضوح الوحي في العهد الجديد بتجسد الإبن الذي كلمنا عن الآب. وبعد قيامته من الموت صعد الى السماء أمام أعين رسله وتلاميذه وامه وارسل لهم الروح القدس في اليوم العاشر لصعوده كما وعدهم من قبل ليبقى معهم (المؤمنزن كلهم) الى الأبد مذكرا بتعاليم المسيح ومعلما وموضحا ما خفى فهمه عنهم قبل حلوله عليهم. وهذا يدل على صعوبة إدراك الثالوث الأقدس على إنسان لم يقبل المسيح مخلصا ولم يحل عليه الروح القدس.

الرب يباركك


----------



## donga (22 ديسمبر 2009)

kiril قال:


> لان الله كما هو رحيم فهو عادل............و اجرة الخطية موت
> فكان لابد من الفداء عن طريق الصليب


 
ولماذا أجرة الخطية موت ؟؟


----------



## أبو راشد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

أمـة .... ابن الملك ....

أولاً إنه لشرف مروركم الكريم على بياض 
صفحاتي مما زاد في بياضها شرفاً وكرماً ...

ثانياً .. تكللت صفحاتي شرفاً وتزينت بحلي الأخلاق منكمُ 
جمالاً وتألقاً ، فما طاب لأحدٍ قبل الورى ، أن يسامر ليله في دجى
السواد ربه ويستذكر جودكم بطيب الريق كلاماً فيذكره ...

وثالثاً .. منحوتة شكرٍ لمن لان خطاباً فأسر الناظرُ ، ابن ملكٍ
لعقيدتهِ شاهرُ ......


استاذي ومعلمي الفاضل ...

قبل كل شيء أرجو من سيادتكم التكرم والترفع بعدم الرد على
أي أسأله تطرح هنا فهذا مجالي بالطرح ولكن باب الرد مفتوح 
لأي شخص منكم فكلكم أساتذه أفاضل مدركون واعون أكرمون ...

سؤالي التالي هو : بماذا ينظر المسيحي المؤمن لمحمدٍ صلى الله 
عليه وسلم ، وماهي نظرته للإسلام عامةً .... ؟

.. وهل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم رسول مبعث من الله سبحانه وتعالى ... ؟؟
.. وماهي العقيده المسيحيه الحقه الخالصه ... ؟؟

وأعتذر عن كثر أسألتي .. فمثلكم يعلم وأنتم المعلمون ، بأن جهلنا 
بهذه العقيده يستوجب علينا طرح الأسئله من باب العلم بالشيء

وأنا على يقين بأن كرم سيادتكم يسبق تأويل القائلون 
فكلمةٌ حقه من لسان صادق محب خير من كتب مبعثره 
وإن زينت بمعسول الكلام ....

دمتم ودام سعيكم خيراً ...


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 ديسمبر 2009)

> : بماذا ينظر المسيحي المؤمن لمحمدٍ صلى الله
> عليه وسلم ، وماهي نظرته للإسلام عامةً .... ؟
> 
> .. وهل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم رسول مبعث من الله سبحانه وتعالى ... ؟؟


ارجو ان تراعى نظام المنتدى .. حتى لا يتم الحذف
لتعرف نظرتنا للاسلام .. ادخل هنا فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=-1&f=39




> .. وماهي العقيده المسيحيه الحقه الخالصه ... ؟؟


سؤال عام جدا ..




oesi_no قال:


> * فهرست للأسئلة الهامة*​*
> 
> علشان تعرف اكتر عن المسيحيه ​
> *


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2009)

donga قال:


> ولماذا أجرة الخطية موت ؟؟



لأن الحياة هي من الله...و الخطية انفصال عن الله القدوس


----------

